# Está bien este voltaje para caRgar un celular por usb??



## drux (Oct 31, 2010)

Les cuento, econtré lo siguiente:







ese circuito entrega 5.05 V

pero en ese proyecto estan usando una celda de 7v y 250 mA

funcionará con un par de celdas de 4.8 V y 120 mA puestas en paralelo (4.8 v y 240 mA)

hay que tener en cuenta que los usb normales son de 3v, en cambio los usb 2.0 son de 5v.


Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## lubeck (Oct 31, 2010)

> Está bien este voltaje para *cagar* un celular por usb??


asi como para *c*g*rl*o, metele unos 220v, lo haces *m**rda* en un ratito!!!!  

ese regulador yo creo que si funciona y mejor aun con el par de celdas... para *cargar *la bateria de un celular, intentalo primero con uno que sea economico...


----------



## drux (Oct 31, 2010)

hay que pensar que el diodo tambien le va a quitar algo de voltaje.


yo se que los celulares por lo general se cargan con 300 mA

no creo que haya problemas con 250

el circuito mio quedaría algo asi coo de 4,1 V 250 mA

servira???

gracias por la respuesta!!


----------



## lubeck (Oct 31, 2010)

> hay que pensar que el diodo tambien le va a quitar algo de voltaje


la  caida si mal no recuerdo es de .7v en el diodo dependiendo cual sea....


> servira???


mmmm.. armalo y pruebalo el regulador se encarga de limitar el voltaje /corriente que requiera la batería...
yo le pondría ambas celdas...


----------



## Scooter (Oct 31, 2010)

Normalmente si empleas una entrada usb, la tensión a aplicar es de 5V


----------



## drux (Oct 31, 2010)

por eso pregunto si habra problemas con los 4.1 v que tendre.

lo otro es quitar el diodo y tener 4.8

Gracias!!!


----------



## lubeck (Oct 31, 2010)

Es que no  queda claro lo que pretendes....

si..
1.- cargar el celular con un puerto usb de computadora...
2.- con una celda cargar un celular usando un plug usb... (yo imagino que es esta opción)


----------



## drux (Oct 31, 2010)

el celular es solo un ejemplo, la idea es dotar un usb hembra de voltaje y corriente para cargar cualuier tipo de aparato mediante el usb (ipod, iphone, celular, mp4, etc)


gracias!!


----------



## ars (Oct 31, 2010)

Si queres usar una celda de 4.8V en vez de la de 7V, no te va a servir, porque el 317 es un regulador, y tiene una caida minima que necesita, siempre lo tenes que alimentar con un poco mas de tension de la que vas a necesitar, si miras la hoja de datos veras cual es dicho valor.
Aparte este integrado es para regular nnunca vas a poder tener mas tensión de la que le apliques.


----------



## drux (Oct 31, 2010)

no saben cuanto es la caida??

porque acabo de probar las celdas a la luz solar y me dan 5.6v :O


Saludos!!


----------



## ars (Oct 31, 2010)

Lo ideal seria que le pongas 3v mas de lo que vas a querer a la salida. Con 2 puede andar menos no. Ya entre Adj y Vout tenes que tener si o si 1,2 V


----------



## drux (Oct 31, 2010)

muchas gracias

como el voltaje me daba 5.7, desde las celdas le puse un diodo y me quedo el voltaje en 5.3, en cambio si hago el circuito de arriba, el voltaje queda en 3.5

no hay forma de bajar de 5.7 a 5.0????

si al circuito le saco el diodo me da 4.1 v

la corriente anda bien, lo probe en un mp3 antiguo y carga XD (con los 5.3 v) pero no me gusta la idea de dejarlo en 5.3, siento que puedo dañar algun equipo

medi el votaje de mi computador y es 5.1, talves no haya mucho problema, ustedes que creen??


----------



## ars (Oct 31, 2010)

Ponele un diodito en directa y listo.


----------



## drux (Nov 1, 2010)

en internet venden productos (cargadores solares usb) que entregan 5,5v :O asi que el mio no esta tan mal en 5,3 con un simple diodo.

nose si pueden hecharme una mano, pero seria bueno que el cargador además de poder dotar de energia al usb tambien pueda cargar un par de baterías AA esas de 1,2 cosa de que cuando no haya luz puedan éstas cargar el usb.

Se puede??

Muchas gracias por las respuesas, gran foro!!!


----------



## lubeck (Nov 1, 2010)

> Se puede??



y si pones un potenciometro en la salida para que ajustes el voltaje???


----------



## drux (Nov 1, 2010)

lo siento, no te entendí.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 1, 2010)

osea que yo intentaria hacer esto....
segun el datasheet la resistencia de 1 ohm debe soportar mas de  0.6A 
no lo he simulado... pero mas o menos esa seria mi idea...


----------



## drux (Nov 1, 2010)

al final no necesito ajustar el voltaje ya que las celdas me dieron 5,7v y con un diodo me entrego 5,3 que esta muy bien para cargar cosas mediante el usb, ahora, ya que el circuito me quedo muy simple me gustaría ponerle baterías que ayudaran con la carga cuando no haya luz, tal ves utilizando un swish pero que estas baterías tambien se pudiesen cargar con el sol.

Gracias!!!!


----------



## lubeck (Nov 1, 2010)

mira yo lo armaria asi...
(si no te sirve no problem)

(el que parece un relojito es solo para el simulado)
v1 y v2 son las fotoceldas


----------



## drux (Nov 1, 2010)

muchas gracias, pero ese circuito es demaciado complejo para mi jajaja.

talves intentar algo mas simple como simplemente elegir mediante un swish cargar el usb o un par de pilas AA??

de nuevo gracias!!

buscando encontré lo siguiente,





la idea sería poner un swiah que cambie entre cargar el usb o las pilas, de esa forma puedo aprovechar el lm317t que tenia de antes 

la resistencia dependería de la corriente de las pilas a cargar

que opinan???


----------



## lubeck (Nov 1, 2010)

> que opinan???



mas que opinar preguntaria porque eliminaste la resistencia R2????


----------



## drux (Nov 1, 2010)

saque la idea de aqui:

http://www.reuk.co.uk/Solar-Battery-Charger-With-LM317T.htm


----------



## lubeck (Nov 1, 2010)

ok ahora si opino....
mira a ese segundo diseño no le puedes regular el voltaje de salida...

es decir si le metes 6v,  la salida va a ser aprox 6v, la resistencia R1 del primer esquema es para limitar la corriente y la R2 es para ajustar el voltaje...

hay paginas "Calculadora" para hacer ese calculo.... en google pon esto "calculadora Lm317"

yo con lo del switch no me quebraria tanto la cabeza al cargador le ponia un plug macho usb y al soporte de pilas le ponia un hembra y listo...


si quisiera cargar el celular le inserto el plug al telefono y si quisiera cargar las pilas se lo inserto al soporte y ya esta...


----------



## drux (Nov 1, 2010)

gracias lubeck, gran ayuda


----------

